# new to the board



## chris289 (Mar 1, 2013)

Greetings brethren.
My name is Chris pastmastet 2011 and 2012
Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 1, 2013)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 2, 2013)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## cog41 (Mar 2, 2013)

Greetings!


----------



## DJGurkins (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome to the Board


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome Brother.


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome brother.


----------



## Brother Norman Torres (Mar 4, 2013)

Greetings brethren!!! I am Brother Norman D Torres and I hail from Ocean View 335 AF&AM Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Virginia .


----------



## tbcrisler (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome Brethren!
I discovered this board several months ago and really like it!

Ben Crisler
Manasseh Lodge AF & AM # 182


Oh yes,

Manassas here...

Brother Ben


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome, Brother.


----------



## tbcrisler (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you trysquare!


Freemason Connect HD


----------

